# 1959 1960 Raleigh Robin Hood Sports 26" Three Speed 3 English Racer Touring Bicycle



## stingrayjoe (Feb 1, 2022)

Picked this one up recently. Should clean up rather nicely. I noticed the upside-down window SA trigger. One pedal was changed. Looks all original otherwise. Sturmey Archer hub is dated 11- 59.


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Feb 1, 2022)

Fantastic decals on that beauty!  And the mint green pinstripes! And the RIN (Raleigh Industry Nottingham) chainwheel!  Nice find!  Much better than the later model Robin Hoods which were more budget oriented.


----------



## juvela (Feb 1, 2022)

-----

the yellow/brown spiral overlay for the cable casing is something which was popular around this time

bike shops had a display of it out on the counter; offered in an assortment of colours

have not previously seen the yellow/brown combination; more commonly encountered as white with one other colour...


-----


----------



## Muji (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi Joe.  Nice grab, that is a nice bike.  I bought a 1961 Raleigh that rivals yours as far as dirt and gtime is concerned.  I’m gonna wash multiple times with Dawn detergent before trying to get oxidation off the paint job.  Being that I am new at this, you got any suggestions for restoring/polishing the paint without harming the decals?  I appreciate any insight you can provide, thanks.


----------



## juvela (Feb 1, 2022)

Muji said:


> Hi Joe.  Nice grab, that is a nice bike.  I bought a 1961 Raleigh that rivals yours as far as dirt and gtime is concerned.  I’m gonna wash multiple times with Dawn detergent before trying to get oxidation off the paint job.  Being that I am new at this, you got any suggestions for restoring/polishing the paint without harming the decals?  I appreciate any insight you can provide, thanks.




-----

@HARPO 


-----


----------



## Muji (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi Juvela.  What are you telling me?


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 1, 2022)

Muji, you are on the right track. Mild detergents (like Dawn), quality automotive polishes and carnauba waxes are what I use. Be very careful around decals. Use microfiber or soft terry cloth even a soft bristle tooth brush for hard to reach areas.


----------



## Muji (Feb 1, 2022)

_Thanks Joe, I appreciate the reply and the tips.  Best of luck with yours, she’s a beauty! Thanks, Muji_


----------



## juvela (Feb 1, 2022)

Muji said:


> Hi Juvela.  What are you telling me?




-----

forum member         @HARPO    is famously expert on detailing/restoration

he shall be along anon with further suggestions   😉 


-----


----------



## Muji (Feb 1, 2022)

Cool, thanks Juvenal…


----------



## Muji (Feb 1, 2022)

_Sorry about your name, auto-correct.  They’re so much smarter than us.._


----------



## HARPO (Feb 2, 2022)

Hi @Muji  In this condition, I'd use a light soapy water washing and thoroughly dry. WD-40 and 0000 steel wool used gently on areas with rust, being careful around decals as previously mentioned. On the chrome, a brass brush and WD-40 and 0000 steel wool  followed by a metal polish.
For the paint, lightly use a Rubbing compound...then a Polishing compound...then a Polish...and lastly a Carnauba wax.

This is how I do all of my bikes, depending on the condition I receive them. 🙂 I usually go through 1-2 rolls of paper towels for all of this, but a cloth for the final waxing.


----------



## Muji (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks Harpo, I’m very grateful.


----------



## slowride (Feb 2, 2022)

Muji said:


> Hi Joe.  Nice grab, that is a nice bike.  I bought a 1961 Raleigh that rivals yours as far as dirt and gtime is concerned.  I’m gonna wash multiple times with Dawn detergent before trying to get oxidation off the paint job.  Being that I am new at this, you got any suggestions for restoring/polishing the paint without harming the decals?  I appreciate any insight you can provide, thanks.



use mild methods to clean so as not to damage paint (fragile), chrome, transfers/decals. Do not do OA bath as acid is indiscriminate. Do not use Aluminum foil on chrome ( this just smear Al everywhere) . Do use Brass bristled brush or bronze wool and wd40 (or equivalent) as lubricant on chrome . Make sure brass bristles are solid and not plated. Scouring pads scratch so that’s a no no. Soft toothbrush is ok for nooks but be careful around lug lining /pin stripes /decals/transfers as if too aggressive possible you can remove. Do not use simple green standard version (that eats Aluminum) instead use aviation version or Pro HD version. Evaporust is ok as long as part is submerged completely . Do not use evaporust on anodized parts. Recommend just soap water and wax on paint. Any wax ok but the best is microcrystalline wax. in cases of oxidation, milder methods first e.g. polishing compound before trying more aggressive rubbing compound etc. and not on pin stripes, decals, etc.


----------



## Muji (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks Slowride, I really appreciate the information.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2022)

@Muji  Here's an example of mine...Before and After... on a 1945 Schwinn. I used _all_ of the methods I told you that I use, to remove baked in dirt from over the years.

You'll never get this look with just a wash and a wax. _Wax is just a protectant_ to be used after the paint is all smooth and shiny. 😎


----------



## Muji (Feb 3, 2022)

wow!  That looks incredible.  Thanks so much Harpo!!!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 3, 2022)

Wiped the bike down with soapy water, scrubbed the hand grips and re-arranged brake cables. Will replace the shifter cable with an original.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice start!! You can use an old toothbrush with WD-40 on it for cleaning the crank and hubs. That dried grease will have preserved the chrome!

BTW...Fantastic and an old toothbrush works great on grips!  🙂 Follow with ArmorAll on them.


----------



## sykerocker (Feb 3, 2022)

Very nice.  That bike is virtually the exact duplicate of the '55 Royal Enfield I restored last year:


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 4, 2022)

Cleaned up some of the bright work....


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 4, 2022)

stingrayjoe said:


> Cleaned up some of the bright work....
> 
> View attachment 1563689



Love that RIN chainring. I’ve got one on my 57 Birmingham Gazelle.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 5, 2022)

Finished cleaning up the chrome. Now to start polishing up the chrome and paint.


----------



## sykerocker (Feb 5, 2022)

After all the likes:  It goes up for (preferably) trade or sale at the Westminster, MD swap meet next Sunday.  (Edit: Not realizing a couple of people had posted after me, I'm talking about the Royal Enfield).


----------



## HARPO (Feb 5, 2022)

Looking Great!!! 🙂


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 8, 2022)

Which kick stand is more appropriate?


----------



## Threespeedmafia (Feb 8, 2022)

Shuresto kickstand for the win.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 8, 2022)

I agree the Shuresta is the better choice. It should clean up fairly well, but you may want to pad the chainstays before mounting it. They're stay crushers.


----------



## juvela (Feb 8, 2022)

-----

wrt propstand mounting -

IIRC ESGE & Hebie began offering propstand mount cushioning pads as a separate item some years back

available for purchase on ebay.de

SirMike is fond of the Trygg bipod stands but they can be difficult to locate - made in Sweden


-----


----------

